# Looking to Hang Out in Pachuca



## Happyfist (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am a Canadian fellow who just moved to Pachuca less than a month ago. I'm digging the mountain view and I would like to meet more people from the area.My interests include books, older movies and learning bits and pieces of Spanish. If anyone would like to hang out just send me a message.Thanks.


----------

